# Just how many style of wing chun are there???



## someguy (Oct 21, 2003)

There are alot of styles out there

I can think of a few
-Hung fa yi ( you probably haven't heard of this one)
-Yip man
-Moy Yat
-lots more I cant think of right now
Please list all other styles you can think of


----------



## Broken (Oct 22, 2003)

Too many!
You coulld divide Yip man up into lots of sub styles. 
There is also Yuen Kay San, Hung Suen, Pan Nam, Vietnamese wing chun(can't remember name), "Shaolin" styles of wing chun etc.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2003)

Anyone have any more? I'm curious too!


----------



## someguy (Nov 5, 2003)

here is my list sso far
   1.  Yip Man Wing Chun Kuen
-Bunch of substyles
   2. Yuen Kay-San Wing Chun Kuen
   3. Gu Lao Wing Chun Kuen
   4. Nanyang Wing Chun Kuen
   5. Pan Nam Wing Chun Kuen
   6. Pao Fa Lien Wing Chun Kuen
   7. Hung Suen Wing Chun Kuen
   8. Jee Shim Wing Chun Kuen
   9. Hung FA Yi Wing Chun Kuen


----------



## someguy (Nov 7, 2003)

*  Chan Yiu-Min Weng Chun Kuen
    * Cheung Bo Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Cho Ga Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Fut Sao Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Gulao Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Hei Ban Wing Chun Kuen
    * Hung Fa Yee Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Hung Suen Wing Chun Kuen
    * Jee Shim Weng Chun Kuen
    * Jiu Wan Wing Chun Kuen
    * Lee Shing Wing Chun Kuen
    * Mai Gei Wong Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Pan Nam Weng Chun Kuen
    * Pao Fa Lien Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Sum Nung Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Yip Man Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Yuen Chai-Wan Wing Chun Kuen 
    * Nanyang Wing Chun Kuen
    * Yuen Kay-San Wing Chun Kuen
Thats my list so far
This board is dying I think.  So few people seem to post here.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2003)

The Kenpo and FMA parts of the board are very active, but we haven't attracted nearly enough CMA folks, unfortunately. We're very interested in reaching them!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

See also the book _Complete Wing Chun_ and this web site:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branches_of_Wing_Chun


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 7, 2005)

Theres fujian wing chun, malasian wing chun, i believe vietnemese was mentioned.  The book arnisador mentioned is definitely the most comprehensive look at the different styles and many remain unmentioned in that book due to there small local followings, many will cease to be.


----------



## athena88 (Dec 7, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> There are alot of styles out there
> 
> I can think of a few
> -Hung fa yi ( you probably haven't heard of this one)
> ...


 
Just wanted to let you know, Moy Yat was Yip Man's student...so they're not seperate styles


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> many remain unmentioned in that book due to there small local followings, many will cease to be.


 
I'm sure this is true--styles with a small number of followers are surely dying off all the time. Like a dying language, it _is_ a loss!


----------



## Danny T (Dec 8, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> There are alot of styles out there
> 
> I can think of a few
> -Hung fa yi ( you probably haven't heard of this one)
> ...


 
Do you want Styles or Systems?

If it is styles then there thousands. A true Wing Chun person will be their own style. Wing Chun is you, You are Wing Chun. You are the style.

The Wing Chun System is how you train and learn to be wing chun.
There are many different Systems of Wing Chun but thousands of styles.

Danny


----------



## dmax999 (Dec 8, 2005)

Wing Chun Do

Style I did.  Was James DeMile's versions that he learned from Bruce Lee who studied under Yip Man for three years.  Bruce apparently didn't learn the entire system, there are no weapons.

Jun Fan may also be one.  Never seen Jun Fan, but I could easily believe it was another modified Wing Chun system.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

I go back-and-forth in my head about whether I think Jun Fan Gung Fu is a sub-style of Wing Chun or not.


----------



## Hung Fa Moose (Dec 9, 2005)

I echo Danny T's observations. This is like asking how many styles of Karate are there. One for every practitioner of the art is the correct answer. How many systems are there is a more productive question. Just as every painter who is an "impressionist" will do it his/her own way, so will every martial artist when epxressing a style. Its based on their xp. A system is something based on more than one person's xp, its based on the collective knowledge of many, with the best pieces being preserved into the future.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

But, _impression_ is still considered a style of painting, not a system of painting. Things are done in the impressionist style--differently by different painters, but all in the same style.


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 10, 2005)

Just a disclaimer, when i mentioned styles i was actually refering to systems that differ not an individuals uniquity.  I used the word style as i felt it was somewhat a given that everyones wing chun would vary, even when taught by the same person under the same circumstances, and thus didn't really think it needed qualifying.  Hopefully that make sense of what i and possibly others were trying to convey.


----------

